# Dog Runs/Doggy Doors



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Now that we have this big yard I have been considering a dog run. I do not want my patio enclosed so we are looking at putting a doggy door in the kitchen for them to use. 

I am looking for something simple not difficult or horribly expensive. 

Would anyone mind sharing their experience with runs and doggy doors? Also if you have pictures of your runs would be great! 

Also - I am thinking a small stone (rounded) would be nice inside the run versus a rough stone. Dirt is NOT an option I am a neat freak and will have a white poodle at the end of the year so minimizing the dirt is KEY.

Tall order


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I've never had either one..but my neighbor has a doggy door. I don't think I would ever have one for the following:
I'm a neat freak too and my neighbors dogs will go outside sometimes when it rains and then got back inside all wet and dirty!
And because I'm paranoid about my dog being outside alone. I watch Stella when she is out. She doesn't stay outside unless we are out there. She goes out for potty breaks but has never stayed out for long alone.
And finally, I've heard about other critters getting inside homes,either by coming in or by your dog bringing in a catch  
Oh yea and one more thing,once my neighbor lost his keys and had someone crawl into his house thru the doggy door! I'm too scared od having an easy way in . Will be nice to see other posts of those with positive experiences too.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Do you have a sliding door or french doors? if you have a sliding door you might want to consider this:
Perfect Pet VIP Vinyl Patio Doors - VIP Vinyl Pet Door and Patio Dog Doors from PETCO.com

this one is pretty expensive I have seen cheaper,I keep trying to talk my husband in to taking out our french doors so I can put one in so I don't have to get up and down so much. I have a small back yard but half of it fenced off for the dogs and of that half is gravel and half pavers it easy to pick up and they do not drag a bunch of dirt in. I do have a doggie door on my screened in porch and they all use it.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

We have a french door leading out back. We will likely do one through the wall because I want it somewhat easily disguised. 

As for the dirt being drug in. I would hope to have the doggy door leading to the dog run - where I would would fence and place pebble/stone to minimize dirt. 

Stella I am the same with my dogs they do not go out alone often at all even with a 6 foot privacy fence. And now I have large windows in the living room and kitchen that over looks my yard. So I am trying to relax a bit on that. I worry most about injuries. 

My dogs would also not have free run - they are crated when we are not home so that eliminates the chance of no supervision. And from what I have read the doors have locks so mine would stay locked when we were not home.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I would use the black welded wire runes from Lowes. Black, nice looking. buy 2-3 units and make the run longer.
I would also cover it!! You will love that when its pouring rain )) 

I LOVE my doggie door!!! BUt the first one we had in Colorado I did not have an enclosed run off of it. we did get feral cats coming in for a snack )


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

tintlet said:


> I would use the black welded wire runes from Lowes. Black, nice looking. buy 2-3 units and make the run longer.
> I would also cover it!! You will love that when its pouring rain ))
> 
> I LOVE my doggie door!!! BUt the first one we had in Colorado I did not have an enclosed run off of it. we did get feral cats coming in for a snack )


Thanks Gloria - is there a name for it? I was just expecting to build the entire thing.

I think found it
http://www.lowes.com/pd_288055-1298...antity_sold|1&storeId=10151&searchQueryType=1


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

we bought the PetSafe ones( 5x10) ..made a 10x20 pen. then bought a 10X20 "carport ' cover to go over it.
I always use portable panels..so if you don't like where the run is located, you can move it ))


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I had a dog door put in when I replaced the french doors off my kitchen, and really like it. My back garden is quite small, surfaced mostly with shingle (small round stones), with some raised beds at the back. It's all enclosed with a 5 foot solid fence. 

Vasco DOES bring in some mud, especially if it is raining, but I have a dirt trapper mat just inside, which helps a lot. It is very nice when he takes himself out for a pee in the middle of the night! He doesn't use it much during the day, but I like knowing he's never dying to go out and waiting for a human to notice!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

here is the dog run at Kelsey's house. It is 10 X 15. the RR ties hold in the gravel and also use to bolt down the panels.

Runes says HI!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Very nice!. Kelsie sent me the picture. Hi Rune - gorgeous boy!!


----------

